# calligra-2.4.1 *.odt Leerzeichen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade mit calligra ein neues Textdokument erstellen. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, das ich mit der Tab-Taste nur ein Leerzeichen einfügen kann. Mehr nicht. Ich kann die Tab-Taste drücken wie ich will, der Cursor bewegt sich nicht.

```
app-office/calligra-2.4.1  USE="crypt eigen exif fontconfig gif glib gsf handbook iconv jpeg jpeg2k kdcraw kdepim lcms mso okular opengl pdf semantic-desktop ssl threads tiff truetype word-perfect xml xslt 

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="sheets stage words braindump -flow karbon -kexi krita -plan"
```

----------

## franzf

Das ist ja komisch... Hast du das auch mit einem leeren $HOME (neuer User - ich hab für sowas immer einen Testuser ohne Daten, da tut ein rm -rf ~/* nicht weh  :Wink: )?

Ich habs gerade an 2 Rechner ausprobiert, bei beiden werden auch TABS eingefügt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist auch so bei dem neu angelegten Testuser.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gleiches Problem mit 2.4.2

----------

## flammenflitzer

Problem besteht immer noch und nervt. Hat niemand eine Lösung?

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal zum Testen xev installieren, es in ner Konsole starten und das posten, was bei nem Drücken von "TAB" ausgegeben wird?

Hier:

```
KeyPress event, serial 41, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0xd2, subw 0x2a00002, time 8397222, (48,59), root:(1144,629),

    state 0x10, keycode 23 (keysym 0xff09, Tab), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (09) " "

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (09) "       "

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 41, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0xd2, subw 0x2a00002, time 8397297, (48,59), root:(1144,629),

    state 0x10, keycode 23 (keysym 0xff09, Tab), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (09) " "

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Einmal für press, einmal für release.

Schau aber genau hin, da werden alle events ausgegeben, auch wenn du die Maus über das Fenster bewegst oder es schließt. Also bei "TAB"-Druck die Konsole im Auge behalten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
KeyPress event, serial 40, synthetic NO, window 0x5200001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x5200002, time 14804252, (49,58), root:(51,511),

    state 0x0, keycode 65 (keysym 0x20, space), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (20) " "

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (20) " "

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Habe übrigens gerade mein System neu installiert, mit leerem Home Verzeichnisund das Ergebnis ist gleich.

----------

## franzf

Hast du ins neue System alte Konfigurationsdateien übernommen?

Denn xev sagt, du drückst "space" - also Leertaste. Und wenn selbst xev das sagt, liegt es nicht an calligra.

Oder es liegt an der Tastatur. Ist das so ein konfigurierbares Teil? Am Ende im Dualboot mit Windows? Oder geht sie kaputt? Sind die Probleme mit einer anderen Tastatur weg?

----------

## Josef.95

Oder wird eventuell eine unpassende Keymap verwendet?

Falls du KDE nutzt schaue doch mal unter systemsettings --> Eingabegeräte --> unter Tastatur

ob dort unter Tastatur-Modell dein verwendetes Keyboard mit bei ist, und auch passend gesetzt ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Tastatur lässt sich nicht konfigurieren. Hat lange unter koffice und Anfangs unter calligra funktioniert. Die Tab Taste funktioniert ja. Aber nur einmal pro Zeile. Das heisst, wenn ich rechts ein Datum setzten will, geht das nicht, da ich die Leerstellen davor nicht eingeben kann.

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, wenn deine TAB Taste 

```
keycode 65 (keysym 0x20, space)
```

 (= Leertaste) nutzt ist sie schlichtweg falsch konfiguriert / zugeordnet.

Ich denke der Vorschlag von franzf den Fehler bei den Eingabegeräten zu suchen geht schon in die richtige Richtung.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe folgendes übernommen

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps | grep -v \# 

keymap="de-latin1"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="NO"
```

und in der xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier         "Keyboard0"

    Driver             "evdev"

    MatchIsKeyboard    "on"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

----------

## firefly

wiso hast du 2 verschiedene Einträge mit dem selben Identifier?

Eigentlich brauchst du nur den part "Section "InputClass""

----------

## flammenflitzer

Den hatte ich bei meinem alten System auskommentiert. Dann hat die Tastatur nicht funktioniert. Probiere ich jetzt noch einmal.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn ich das hier auskommentiere startet der xserver nicht.

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Wenn ich das auskommentiere habe ich permanent englische Tastaturbelegung, obwohl ich in kde und anderen 

Konfigurations dateien de festgelegt habe.

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier         "Keyboard0"

    Driver             "evdev"

    MatchIsKeyboard    "on"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.0-usb-0:3:1.1-mouse"

    Option         "Buttons" "7"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

#Section "InputClass"

#    Identifier         "Keyboard0"

#    Driver             "evdev"

#    MatchIsKeyboard    "on"

#    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

#    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

#    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "SONY TV"

    HorizSync       14.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 62.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 560 Ti"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"          # Aktiviert Render-Beschleunigung, sollte gesetzt sein.

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"          # Benötigt für Xorg und echte Transparenz sowie dem 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"          # Schaltet TripleBuffer ein. Vorteilhaft bei 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "DPMS" "true"          # Erlaubt die Nutzung von DPMS.

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable" # Die Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal

EndSection
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
keymap="de-latin1"

windowkeys="YES"

dumpkeys_charset=""
```

----------

## firefly

Großteil deiner xorg.conf ist eigentlich nicht mehr notwendig. Und eventuell sogar kontraproduktiv, wenn es um auto hotplug von input geräten geht.

Bei mir sieht die xorg.conf so aus:

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
> ...

 

zusätzlich habe ich nur noch 2 Dateien unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/:

```
01-keyboard.conf  20-synaptics.conf
```

 *01-keyboard.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>     Identifier "keyboard-all"
> 
>     Driver "evdev"
> ...

 

 *20-synaptics.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>     Identifier "synaptics-all"
> 
>     Driver "synaptics"
> ...

 

Wie du sieht habe keine expliziten Eintrag für eine "normale" mouse, dass macht alles xorg-server mit udev automatisch.

Ich habe xorg-server in version 1.12.2 installiert.

Eventuell reicht es bei dir, wenn du den keyboard Treiber von kbd auf evdev änderst. Denn der kbd Treiber ist komplett veraltet.

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das auskommentiere habe ich permanent englische Tastaturbelegung, obwohl ich in kde und anderen 
> 
> Konfigurations dateien de festgelegt habe.

 

Liefert dann xev immer noch space oder doch einen Tab wenn du die Tab-Taste drückst?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
KeyRelease event, serial 40, synthetic NO, window 0x6e00001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 9820746, (185,610), root:(187,633),

    state 0x0, keycode 65 (keysym 0x20, space), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (20) " "

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

----------

## Josef.95

Nimm doch auch mal die 

```
Option         "XkbModel" "pc105" 
```

 raus - sprich lass die "Automatik" mal eine (hoffentlich) passende Keymap auswählen.

----------

## firefly

hmm war das jetzt auf meine letzte frage bezogen?

Noch was anders zum testen.

starte mal showkeys -k auf einer linux konsole (nicht in einer laufenden X11-Session)

und drück dann mal die tab-taste.

Die Ausgabe müsste dann in etwa wie das hier ausschauen.

```
> showkeys -k

kb mode was UNICODE

[ if you are trying this under X, it might not work

since the X server is also reading /dev/console ]

press any key (program terminates 10s after last keypress)...

keycode  28 release

keycode  15 press <<<< hier habe ich die tab-taste gedrückt

keycode  15 release
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt

```
cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
```

cat 10-evdev.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkb_layout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Meine Maus"

   MatchIsPointer "on"

   MatchIsProduct "Logitech USB Receiver"

   Option "ButtonMapping" "3 2 1"

EndSection
```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "SONY TV"

    HorizSync       14.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 62.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 560 Ti"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"          # Aktiviert Render-Beschleunigung, sollte gesetzt sein.

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"          # Benötigt für Xorg und echte Transparenz sowie dem 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"          # Schaltet TripleBuffer ein. Vorteilhaft bei 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "DPMS" "true"          # Erlaubt die Nutzung von DPMS.

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

In welchem Paket finde ich showkeys

----------

## firefly

sys-apps/kbd

----------

## flammenflitzer

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.3  USE="nls" 0 kB

```
showkeys -k

bash: showkeys: Kommando nicht gefunden.
```

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.3  USE="nls" 0 kB
> 
> ```
> showkeys -k
> 
> ...

 

ups da ist ein s zuviel am ende das programm heißt showkey...

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # showkey -k 

KB-Modus war ?UNBEKANNT?

[ Wenn Sie das unter X probieren, muss es nicht funktionieren, 

  da der X Server ebenfalls von /dev/console liest. ]

Drücken Sie eine Taste (Programmende 10 s nach dem letzten Tastendruck)...

Tastencode  28 losgelassen

 Tastencode  57 gedrückt

Tastencode  57 losgelassen
```

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> flammenflitzer olaf # showkey -k 
> 
> ...

 

Ok es ist kein Problem mit X11 sondern der kernel selbst liefert space als keycode.

könntest du noch die ausgabe von showkey -s (listet den scancode für den Tastendruck) posten?

Dann können wir herausfinden ob nur dem kernel mitgeteilt wurde für den scancode von tab den keycode space zu liefern oder ob schon das keyboard selbst den falschen scancode schickt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

showkey -k

```
Tastencode  57 gedrückt

Tastencode  57 losgelassen

```

showkey -s

```
 0x39 

0xb9 
```

Davon abgesehen habe ich die xorg.conf bereinigt

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

       "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "SONY TV"

    HorizSync       14.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 62.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 560 Ti"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"          # Aktiviert Render-Beschleunigung, sollte gesetzt sein.

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"          # Benötigt für Xorg und echte Transparenz sowie dem 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"          # Schaltet TripleBuffer ein. Vorteilhaft bei 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "DPMS" "true"          # Erlaubt die Nutzung von DPMS.

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkb_layout" "de"

EndSection
```

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> showkey -k
> 
> ```
> Tastencode  57 gedrückt
> 
> ...

 

Ok auch des scancode liefert ein "space". Scheinbar ist das Keyboard defekt. Kannst du es an einem anderen Rechner testen?

Bzw. hast du ein anders Keyboard zu hand, mit dem du an dem Rechner testen kannst wo der Fehler auftritt?

Edit: Um was für ein Keyboard handelt es sich denn?

----------

## flammenflitzer

fujitsu siemens keyboard KB SC D

Tasten so wie hier, aber kein USB Keyboard

http://www.hood.de/angebot/040549623/fujitsu-siemens-keyboard-sc-usb-de-usb-tastatur.htm#floatingBox

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> fujitsu siemens keyboard KB SC D
> 
> Tasten so wie hier, aber kein USB Keyboard
> 
> http://www.hood.de/angebot/040549623/fujitsu-siemens-keyboard-sc-usb-de-usb-tastatur.htm#floatingBox

 

Also mit nem PS/2 Anschluss. Eventuell ist auch der PS/2 Anschluss am Rechner defekt. Aber ohne Tests mit anderen Rechnern/Keyboards ist das schlecht möglich.

Hast du auch mal mit ner Live-CD getestet?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein,bisher nicht, da ich außer in außer calligra keine Probleme mit der Tastatur habe. Wenn ich in den kde systemsettings meine Tastatur ausprobiere wird die Tab Taste korrekt eingegeben.

----------

## Josef.95

Nur aus Interesse - konntest du es inzwischen mal mit einem anderen Keyboard testen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein. Ich will mir nicht extra deswegen eine neue Tastatur zulegen. Alle anderen Apps funktionieren. Die Tab Taste macht unter Windows XP und allen anderen Linux Anwendungen was sie soll.

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Nein. Ich will mir nicht extra deswegen eine neue Tastatur zulegen. Alle anderen Apps funktionieren. Die Tab Taste macht unter Windows XP und allen anderen Linux Anwendungen was sie soll.

 

Kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn der xorg-server liefert space und nicht Tab.... (wie wir ja per xev gesehen haben). Und der xorg-server kann auch nichts dafür, da der kernel selbst schon für die Tab-taste den scancode/keycode für die space taste liefert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn ich beispielsweise in kde->systemsettings->Eingabegeräte->Hardware->Tastatur im Testbereich mit der Tab-Taste eingebe, erscheinen Leerzeichen. So soll es sein.

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wenn ich beispielsweise in kde->systemsettings->Eingabegeräte->Hardware->Tastatur im Testbereich mit der Tab-Taste eingebe, erscheinen Leerzeichen. So soll es sein.

 

Nein, so soll es nicht sein. TAB in einem LineEdit springt zum nächsten Widget in der focus-chain, in dem Fall zum "Key click volume"-Slider.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wo kann ich denn sehen, ob die ausgegebenen Tastencode bei showkey -k korrelt sind? Beispielweise mit der Liste http://www.chemie.fu-berlin.de/chemnet/use/suppl/xmodmap/xmodmaprc.txt stimmt bei mir gar nichts überein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Möglicherweise habe ich mich aus Unkenntnis falsch ausgedrückt. Ich war der Meinung, das die Tab Taste = Leerzeichentaste = breite Taste am unteren Keyboardrand. Jetzt habe ich xkeycaps installiert und stelle fest, das die Tab Taste die mit dem Pfeil nach rechts und Links ist. Beide Tasten funktionieren in xkeycaps  PC 105 Key so wie ich sie drücke. Allerdings ist das bei anderen Tasten nicht der Fall.

Tut mir sehr leid, wenn durch meine Unkenntnis Zeit verschwendet wurde. 

```
flammenflitzer olaf # showkey -k

KB-Modus war ?UNBEKANNT?

[ Wenn Sie das unter X probieren, muss es nicht funktionieren, 

  da der X Server ebenfalls von /dev/console liest. ]

Drücken Sie eine Taste (Programmende 10 s nach dem letzten Tastendruck)...

Tastencode  28 losgelassen

        Tastencode  15 gedrückt

Tastencode  15 losgelassen
```

 Das ist die Tab Taste mit dem Pfeil nach rechts und Links

```
flammenflitzer olaf # showkey -k 

KB-Modus war ?UNBEKANNT?

[ Wenn Sie das unter X probieren, muss es nicht funktionieren, 

  da der X Server ebenfalls von /dev/console liest. ]

Drücken Sie eine Taste (Programmende 10 s nach dem letzten Tastendruck)...

Tastencode  28 losgelassen

 Tastencode  57 gedrückt

Tastencode  57 losgelassen
```

Das ist die Space / Leertaste. Damit versuche ich in calligra Leerzeichen einzufügen. Das funktioniert nicht.

Jetzt versuche ich mit xkeycaps meine 105 Tasten zuzuordnen.

Ich habe PC - 105key, wide Delete, tall Enter - XFree86; German ausprobiert, da passen diverse Tasten nicht. (Die Tab Taste und die Leerzeichentaste stimmen aber.) Nachdem ich jetzt eine Weile mit xkeycaps probiert habe, funktionieren diverse Tasten nicht mehr.

Wenn ich xkeycaps und showkey -k parallel laufen lasse, sind die Aiusgaben nicht identischLast edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Aug 26, 2012 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wo kann ich denn sehen, ob die ausgegebenen Tastencode bei showkey -k korrelt sind? Beispielweise mit der Liste http://www.chemie.fu-berlin.de/chemnet/use/suppl/xmodmap/xmodmaprc.txt stimmt bei mir gar nichts überein.

 

falsche liste. diese keycodes sind keycodes, welche vom x-server generiert werden.

ich habe mal mit dumpkeys die aktuelle liste ausgeben lassen:

http://paste2.org/p/2155990

einstellungen in /etc/conf.d/keymaps:

 *Quote:*   

> # Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree
> 
> # of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.
> 
> keymap="de"
> ...

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir keymap="de-latin1"

sonst identisch

Geändert in keymap="de"

```

flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/keymaps restart

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [de] ... 
```

----------

